# Who is Jubs? Minecraft Server - NEW MAP!



## Justin

*NOTICE:* THE NEW MAP IS LIVE! Join us!

After some requests I've put back up my Minecraft server from the past summer. I call it an "unsupported server". This basically means that it's just my little side thing I'm running, on my own computer. It's not professionally setup or t hosted on a real server.

This means lots of things could go wrong, so don't come in with any entitlement of expecting everything to be perfect. You might lose data, the server might go down at any time, or I might just decide to stop hosting it entirely. That being said, I'm still trying to make it as best as possible and intend to keep hosting it until interest dies out, but don't come whining to me if something goes wrong or it goes away suddenly.

It's also not an official TBT server, it's _my_ server: I can and will ban anyone without any due process at my discretion if I feel they are creating a negative environment or I just don't like how they act on the server. So just one rule: Don't be a **** or you're out.

So if you're still interested in popping on and having some fun keeping all of this in mind, PM me *along with your Minecraft username* for the IP address. Thanks!

Current Settings/Info:


Vanilla Gameplay
Chest/Door Lock plugin
Live Map, click here
PvP OFF
Whitelist ON, PM for IP and whitelisting with your Minecraft username

Mari's post of #memories from the original map:



Marii said:


> well, since Tom mentioned there may be a new map coming relatively soon, I figured I'd share some of my screenshots of a lot of our buildings just to chronicle how far this world has come. I also snapped a few of our silly little antics, for anyone who wasn't there to witness them
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Our creations~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lock's place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cirom's tower, my farm off to the right, Lock's place to the far left, and someone's house... It's been around since the summer, I think, but I still have no idea who owns it...it keeps getting blown up by creepers, though. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a rainy night... A view of the farm, Thunder's pier & lighthouse, Marcelo's inn, Cap's house, my house, and a bit of Thunder's in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's house, a staircase to Jubs's house in the background, and someone else's house off to the right past a bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another side of Jamie's house, showing her farm and stable. I was using a texture pack here: Dragon Dance by Steelfeathers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The interior of my farm (the plant half of it, at least).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark's and Thunder's houses~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My house/hotel thing, and some of Thunder's trees. P:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jubs's minecart station from the front of my house. :>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A view of the land from Jubs's house up on the mountain. :> like he's watching over all of us! #symbolism #wow #2deep4me #blessed
> From left to right: Someone's treehouse on a little island, Willam's house, Thunder's horse ranch, someone's house (birch and acacia wood), Jamie's house/farm/cabin up front, Dark's house a little further back, Thunder's house, my house, Jubs's minecart station, Caitlin's house, and my farm. Wish I could've gotten the buildings farther, but my render distance doesn't go that far, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from these awesome buildings, we also have some crazy, funny, little moments.  This is only a few of those fun times, but here:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Our silliness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Party in Lock's house! A sea of chickens, landboats, Caitlin swimming in the floor, and Thunder in a cave...totally normal, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original homes for zombies. :> R.I.P. Megan, Jefferson, Jefferson Jr., and Megan Jr. :<
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jubs didn't know how to leave the farm properly, and let the sheep start to flood out, so there was a team effort to wrangle the sheep back into the fences...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jubs broke my house to mess with my OCD-ish tendencies ;u;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *takes a picture of the cameraman...er, woman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caitlin and a mysterious Colonel Sanders have created chickens in my restroom...haha
> 
> 
> 
> More to come, hopefully



Lock's post of #morememories from the original map:



Lockfancy said:


> *Minecraft Diary: Entry....Infinity *
> [edit:nvm heres a boat load of screen shots]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course I'll start off with old versions of my house.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Learning the Trade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pet Adventures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sight Seeing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bunch of Hooligans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Yolo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## DarkOnyx

First! Do I get a prize?

I wish I could come, but my computer's broken.


----------



## Dark

THROWWWWWBACKKKK THUUURRRRSSSSDAYYYYYYY


Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## nekosync

Sounds good! I've actually been on the lookout for Minecraft servers.


----------



## Trundle

hmm I'll probably ask for IP AFTER exams... 1 week to go


----------



## xTurnip

This sounds like fun!


----------



## ryan88

...

1 more minecraft server...


----------



## Nerd House

*It's not Tekkit or FTB, so meh! xD*


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Yay full vanilla! Definitely asking for IP.


----------



## xTurnip

Hey! I'm for some reason having issues with the blocks I remove on certain parts of the server that keep coming back. I'll break a glass pane block and it doesn't break, it just comes back. It also happens when I place blocks down to continue building my house.


----------



## ryan88

Rebeth13 said:


> Hey! I'm for some reason having issues with the blocks I remove on certain parts of the server that keep coming back. I'll break a glass pane block and it doesn't break, it just comes back. It also happens when I place blocks down to continue building my house.



maybe your lagging?


----------



## xTurnip

ryan88 said:


> maybe your lagging?



I don't think so, I've logged in and out multiple times. It's been that way since last night.


----------



## Justin

Whitelist has been implemented. If you have trouble logging in, please PM me. Everyone who has previously PMed me asking for the IP should be on the whitelist. Additionally, I've turned PvP off by request of a few regulars. While originally a 100% vanilla server, I'm looking into installing a few mods on the convenience side of things. This might include limited teleporting or chest locks. Stay tuned!


----------



## Murray

can i play


----------



## Lock

>_>;


----------



## Lock

*Minecraft Diary Entry 2:* 




*What to do with all them sheep.*









​


----------



## Marii

Lockfancy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Minecraft Diary Entry 2:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What to do with all them sheep.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



:'D i love my colored sheep!!


----------



## Thunder

I'm just speculating here, but I think Marcelo's place is haunted.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Thunder said:


> I'm just speculating here, but I think Marcelo's place is haunted.



It's full of flipping zombies, if that counts. Put some lights in there man.


----------



## Lock

*Minecraft Diary Entry 3: 
I still dont really know what happened dur,
but it definitely sucked.*













*And dude... we gotta stop meeting like this.*



​


----------



## xTurnip

It looks like traps in the water, I'm not sure what else that could be to be honest.


----------



## Lock

Rebeth13 said:


> It looks like traps in the water, I'm not sure what else that could be to be honest.



I was told it was a water temple but the log said I got killed by a guardian. Lolz I guess I should've known better than to get close to it.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Lockfancy said:


> I was told it was a water temple but the log said I got killed by a guardian. Lolz I guess I should've known better than to get close to it.



Yeah that's a water temple. There are a few blocks and things you can only get from there. But as far as I'm aware it's pretty lackluster. You can get sponges there sometimes and there is a treasure room that has some gold blocks in it. Other than that there isn't much of a point to them.


----------



## ryan88

i got full iron in 1 hour and enchanted diamond tools


----------



## nekosync

When do you guys usually play? Seems like I'm missing out on all the fun..


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

nekosync said:


> When do you guys usually play? Seems like I'm missing out on all the fun..



Same here. Whenever I'm on, it always seems like the same 2 people are on there and I want to get involved with everybody on there.


----------



## ryan88

Oh wow I have enchanted diamond tools and armor(except boots)


----------



## Thunder

The server crashed earlier today, it looks like some of the progress made over the past day or so was lost, but only in certain areas (it's most apparent around Mari's farm since there's like, half a forest and Dark's message reads "DARK I     IERE").

You guys may want to check your stuff when you can.


----------



## ryan88

I am currently working in a iron farm. Suggest ideas if you want me to make stuff. Also looking for dirt and doors for the farm


----------



## Lock

*Minecraft Diary Entry 4:
Hit things off with a mesa sunrise*






*Then this crazy thing happened:*






Spoiler: Welcome to the End ::Picture Heavy Under Spoiler::



Keep in mind I prolly wouldve gotten better pics of the fighting...
if I wasnt so scared of leaving that hole >_<






















































Spoiler: Hero Pix















heh...fun times...​


----------



## Cirom

... I was there!

... Kinda.

... In spirit. ;<


----------



## Justin

Processed all the new whitelist requests. Have fun guys! I'll be on later tonight probably.


----------



## ryan88

I wish I was there... Anyway I'm continuing on trying to conquer the water temple. I just need nether warts


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I'm pretty sure I died like eight times and got rammed by that dragon like 12. I was the dummy there in iron armor in the screenshots!


----------



## Lock

Tom said:


> I'm pretty sure I died like eight times and got rammed by that dragon like 12. I was the dummy there in iron armor in the screenshots!



We were both out of uniform


----------



## Lock

~heads up~
we got another roll back situation.

Time to wrangle some sheep.


----------



## NSFW

pls


----------



## Justin

Lockfancy said:


> ~heads up~
> we got another roll back situation.
> 
> Time to wrangle some sheep.



Yep. 

I've setup a plugin to make some auto backups and make sure it is saving, but I have a theory that some chunks just aren't saving at all. So if this happens again and the backups don't save us I may just have us restart on a new map. Hopefully it doesn't come to that yet though, I'd like to keep this map going for a bit longer.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

On another hand, a new map could be pretty cool!! 

But I'm definitely enjoying this one. We just need to keep an eye on all the sheep! And trouble makers who let the sheep out!!!


----------



## Justin

Yeah I want a new map too. But it's also not fair to those who have invested tons of time into this one to get rid of it quite yet I think. So maybe in a week or something?

*http://strawpoll.me/3511813*


----------



## Lock

I voted to stay a little longer. I am ready for a new map (since I just started... it won't be much for me to switch over.) But there is another side of me that feels invested in the current one. Kinda difficult decision either way so I picked the safer option lolz

If we switch though, might I request that pvp be turned on for the pig battle arena? 8D
I cant get over how fun it _could_ be to spar on a pig.


----------



## nekosync

Could we have a creative mode server? sometimes it's such a drag foraging.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I obviously voted for a new map.  Don't get me wrong, I love the current map, but the biomes are very samey unless you sail for mile upon miles out there so exploring is very meh. We've also kinda done everything there is to do. They've killed the Wither, Ender Dragon is dead, and we've got pretty much tons of animals in pens.


----------



## Trundle

Tom said:


> I obviously voted for a new map.  Don't get me wrong, I love the current map, but the biomes are very samey unless you sail for mile upon miles out there so exploring is very meh. We've also kinda done everything there is to do. They've killed the Wither, Ender Dragon is dead, and we've got pretty much tons of animals in pens.



I understand your point of view but I do believe that in Minecraft you can create a lot of challenge and fun for yourself!


----------



## Marii

NSFW said:


> View attachment 82511
> pls



LOL WHAT. when did that happen ahaha

well, since Tom mentioned there may be a new map coming relatively soon, I figured I'd share some of my screenshots of a lot of our buildings just to chronicle how far this world has come. I also snapped a few of our silly little antics, for anyone who wasn't there to witness them  



Spoiler: Our creations~









Lock's place 





Cirom's tower, my farm off to the right, Lock's place to the far left, and someone's house... It's been around since the summer, I think, but I still have no idea who owns it...it keeps getting blown up by creepers, though. lol.





On a rainy night... A view of the farm, Thunder's pier & lighthouse, Marcelo's inn, Cap's house, my house, and a bit of Thunder's in the background. 





Jamie's house, a staircase to Jubs's house in the background, and someone else's house off to the right past a bridge. 





Another side of Jamie's house, showing her farm and stable. I was using a texture pack here: Dragon Dance by Steelfeathers. 





The interior of my farm (the plant half of it, at least).





Dark's and Thunder's houses~





My house/hotel thing, and some of Thunder's trees. P:





Jubs's minecart station from the front of my house. :>





A view of the land from Jubs's house up on the mountain. :> like he's watching over all of us! #symbolism #wow #2deep4me #blessed
From left to right: Someone's treehouse on a little island, Willam's house, Thunder's horse ranch, someone's house (birch and acacia wood), Jamie's house/farm/cabin up front, Dark's house a little further back, Thunder's house, my house, Jubs's minecart station, Caitlin's house, and my farm. Wish I could've gotten the buildings farther, but my render distance doesn't go that far, haha.



Aside from these awesome buildings, we also have some crazy, funny, little moments.  This is only a few of those fun times, but here:



Spoiler: Our silliness




















Party in Lock's house! A sea of chickens, landboats, Caitlin swimming in the floor, and Thunder in a cave...totally normal, lol.





The original homes for zombies. :> R.I.P. Megan, Jefferson, Jefferson Jr., and Megan Jr. :<










Jubs didn't know how to leave the farm properly, and let the sheep start to flood out, so there was a team effort to wrangle the sheep back into the fences... 





Jubs broke my house to mess with my OCD-ish tendencies ;u;





*takes a picture of the cameraman...er, woman*





Caitlin and a mysterious Colonel Sanders have created chickens in my restroom...haha



More to come, hopefully


----------



## Justin

Well, looking at the results of the straw poll right now, more would prefer we keep the old map around longer. So, I'm proposing to *switch to a new map on February 15th*, which is exactly one month after the server was reopened on January 15th. This gives us another 2 weeks on the current map instead of a week, which I think is fair enough to everyone. I'm sure some would like it sooner, or later, so this is a compromise. 

PS: Mari's post there is awesome check it out everyone!

Oh and I'm still accepting new players if anyone is lurking reading this thread and feels enticed by Mari's screenshots! Come join our little family!


----------



## Justin

nekosync said:


> Could we have a creative mode server? sometimes it's such a drag foraging.



I feel that and I'm interested in creative mode as well but I can't really host both. Maybe in the future we could switch, or someone else could host a creative one.


----------



## xTurnip

I'm still down to play some MC. :3


----------



## Trent the Paladin

We fought some Guardians in an Ocean Monument, 10/10 not recommended without loads of potions.


----------



## ryan88

Tom said:


> We fought some Guardians in an Ocean Monument, 10/10 not recommended without loads of potions.



Aw I was gonna go in there. I killed that elder guardian. without potions...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Justin said:


> I feel that and I'm interested in creative mode as well but I can't really host both. Maybe in the future we could switch, or someone else could host a creative one.


I could put creative on my server


----------



## DarkOnyx

Looking through this thread is killing me...


----------



## Justin

Bump!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Praise the Chest Goddess! Heathens like Justin must burn at the stake.


----------



## Dark

this was from a couple days ago


----------



## Marii

Dark said:


> this was from a couple days ago



hahaha, I was laughing so hard  silly


----------



## Dark

Just started using a resource pack, edited version of faithful.
I was walking around looking for my dog, Arcanine, when it started turning night.
I thought, what a perfect time to take screenshots.


Spoiler: Part 1





























Spoiler: Part 2





























Spoiler: Full Album Link



http://imgur.com/nMvZoql,KaNyWrv,WZz9MpT,6X6xpjF,edt0bFr,9fVFrJt,yxFFykk,3QpGY0x,06NbLFJ,6LRYa3b#0


----------



## Caius

I'm going to miss my "Fishing" cabin but I'm down for a server move. I'm just not big on creative mode because of how fast I get bored. REMEMBER COVERING THE LAKE IN GLOWSTONE IN THE OTHER SERVER JUSTIN.


----------



## Dark

Sunrise fasho.


Spoiler


----------



## oath2order

all i want is a working minimap in the corner of my screen

i h8 minecraft >.>


----------



## Cirom

@oath2order: VoxelMap says hi.

Although yeah, if the server's going to wipe on the.. 14th, was it? Heh, I probably won't be there for a while, I'll probably still be binging on Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate then. ;D


----------



## oath2order

Cirom said:


> @oath2order: VoxelMap says hi.
> 
> Although yeah, if the server's going to wipe on the.. 14th, was it? Heh, I probably won't be there for a while, I'll probably still be binging on Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate then. ;D



does it work for 1.8.1


----------



## Justin

How do you guys feel about texture packs? Do you like them? Do you like the idea of a server texture pack?


----------



## Trundle

Justin said:


> How do you guys feel about texture packs? Do you like them? Do you like the idea of a server texture pack?



Only if it's good looking enough. I know a lot of texture packs just don't look very good and finding a good, clean one is hard.


----------



## Marii

Justin said:


> How do you guys feel about texture packs? Do you like them? Do you like the idea of a server texture pack?



I personally flop between texture packs often so I personally would prefer not to have a set, server texture pack, but I wouldn't really mind too much, either. Might make things more interesting, especially if the texture pack has a lot of cool stuff in it~ *_*


also

[02:42:14] [Client thread/INFO]: [CHAT] <~cait> ok im goin slEep (pls pick plains biome !!!)
[02:42:22] [Client thread/INFO]: [CHAT] <~Justin> i wouldnt mind plains
[02:42:39] [Client thread/INFO]: [CHAT] <~Justin> altho it might be boring we haven't had enough plains on this one
[02:43:23] [Client thread/INFO]: [CHAT] <~Justin> ok so all dessert
[02:43:23] [Client thread/INFO]: [CHAT] [WEB] caitlinhdizzle: plains!!
[02:43:24] [Client thread/INFO]: [CHAT] <~Lock> jungle would be nice
[02:43:26] [Client thread/INFO]: [CHAT] <~Justin> ii got it
[02:43:29] [Client thread/INFO]: [CHAT] <~Thunderoad> i kinda want a desert

[02:44:23] [Client thread/INFO]: [CHAT] iStereo joined the game.
[02:44:40] [Client thread/INFO]: [CHAT] <~Justin> dark what are ur spawn biome prefs
[02:44:45] [Client thread/INFO]: [CHAT] <~Dark> er
[02:44:53] [Client thread/INFO]: [CHAT] <~Justin> we r discussing nw map!!
[02:45:03] [Client thread/INFO]: [CHAT] <~Dark> not desert, savanah, or plains


laughing


----------



## Cirom

Justin said:


> How do you guys feel about texture packs? Do you like them? Do you like the idea of a server texture pack?


I'm against it if only because the *vast* majority of texture packs look _really ugly_ - like Trundle said, finding a good looking one is rather difficult.
( Unless it's Lithos Core. )

As for a spawn biome, I'm usually not picky. Either a light forest, a plains or a desert is fine for me. Although for me, I like my spawns flat - so any flat biome (like the three mentioned earlier) would be fine.

.. Although if it's near a Birch Forest, that's doubly awesome. ;D


----------



## Lock

Of course I'd want a jungle spawn so Peach Resort can have a tropical landscape to work with.  Also I've been eager to break ground on my water park so hype new map 20k15. 

I'm dreaming for the perfect situation on spawn choice, but no pressure cause I'm adaptable. P: 

Is there a texture pack thingy that makes the white stained clay actually white and water more crystal?  If so I wants it.  I'll be posting new screen shots soon, I've been slacking.


----------



## oath2order

Lockfancy said:


> Of course I'd want a jungle spawn so Peach Resort can have a tropical landscape to work with.  Also I've been eager to break ground on my water park so hype new map 20k15.
> 
> I'm dreaming for the perfect situation on spawn choice, but no pressure cause I'm adaptable. P:
> 
> Is there a texture pack thingy that makes the white stained clay actually white and water more crystal?  If so I wants it.  I'll be posting new screen shots soon, I've been slacking.



i vaguely remember a way to customize ypur own pack i'll get back to you on this

ah yes

it was painterly.


----------



## NSFW

me and mari made a butt hut 2 days ago while trying to look for a mushroom biome (for like 5 hours)
here it is


Spoiler: butt hut
















-
also a plains/desert/savanna would be gr8
2 fps for jungle spawn though idk why


----------



## Dark

Marii said:


> I personally flop between texture packs often so I personally would prefer not to have a set, server texture pack, but I wouldn't really mind too much, either. Might make things more interesting, especially if the texture pack has a lot of cool stuff in it~ *_*
> 
> 
> also
> 
> [02:42:14] [Client thread/INFO]: [CHAT] <~cait> ok im goin slEep (pls pick plains biome !!!)
> [02:42:22] [Client thread/INFO]: [CHAT] <~Justin> i wouldnt mind plains
> [02:42:39] [Client thread/INFO]: [CHAT] <~Justin> altho it might be boring we haven't had enough plains on this one
> [02:43:23] [Client thread/INFO]: [CHAT] <~Justin> ok so all dessert
> [02:43:23] [Client thread/INFO]: [CHAT] [WEB] caitlinhdizzle: plains!!
> [02:43:24] [Client thread/INFO]: [CHAT] <~Lock> jungle would be nice
> [02:43:26] [Client thread/INFO]: [CHAT] <~Justin> ii got it
> [02:43:29] [Client thread/INFO]: [CHAT] <~Thunderoad> i kinda want a desert
> 
> [02:44:23] [Client thread/INFO]: [CHAT] iStereo joined the game.
> [02:44:40] [Client thread/INFO]: [CHAT] <~Justin> dark what are ur spawn biome prefs
> [02:44:45] [Client thread/INFO]: [CHAT] <~Dark> er
> [02:44:53] [Client thread/INFO]: [CHAT] <~Justin> we r discussing nw map!!
> [02:45:03] [Client thread/INFO]: [CHAT] <~Dark> not desert, savanah, or plains
> 
> 
> laughing


only because you need trees and i hate acacia; if theres one near a desert, savannah, or plains then I'm ok with it


----------



## Justin

*NOTICE:* PvP will be enabled on Feb 14th to celebrate the last day of the world. Expect other shenanigans as well! For this reason, please take any screenshots before then (Feb 12th/13th) as things may be destroyed on the last day when we screw around. The backup I keep of the world to possibly post later will be just prior to turning on PvP. Anything built/destroyed after likely won't make the cut. Which means you're free to **** everything up after that!

The new map will likely go up late on the 14th. So be around if you want to join in on the new fun!


----------



## xTurnip

Justin said:


> *NOTICE:* PvP will be enabled on Feb 14th to celebrate the last day of the world. Expect other shenanigans as well! For this reason, please take any screenshots before then (Feb 12th/13th) as things may be destroyed on the last day when we screw around. The backup I keep of the world to possibly post later will be just prior to turning on PvP. Anything built/destroyed after likely won't make the cut. Which means you're free to **** everything up after that!
> 
> The new map will likely go up late on the 14th. So be around if you want to join in on the new fun!



I'm so ready for the new map.


----------



## Marii

Justin said:


> *NOTICE:* PvP will be enabled on Feb 14th to celebrate the last day of the world. Expect other shenanigans as well! For this reason, please take any screenshots before then (Feb 12th/13th) as things may be destroyed on the last day when we screw around. The backup I keep of the world to possibly post later will be just prior to turning on PvP. Anything built/destroyed after likely won't make the cut. Which means you're free to **** everything up after that!
> 
> The new map will likely go up late on the 14th. So be around if you want to join in on the new fun!



Jubs, you are amazing


----------



## Jarrad

I might start playing minecraft again... 

does the server have a whitelist and is it 24/7?


----------



## Marii

Jarrad said:


> I might start playing minecraft again...
> 
> does the server have a whitelist and is it 24/7?



yes, it's a whitelist server, and it's pretty much 24/7, but not guaranteed


----------



## Lock

*Minecraft Diary: Entry....Infinity *
[edit:nvm heres a boat load of screen shots]





And of course I'll start off with old versions of my house. 



Spoiler: Learning the Trade





























Spoiler: Pet Adventures

























































Spoiler: Sight Seeing














































































































































































Spoiler: Bunch of Hooligans













































































Spoiler: Yolo






































​


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Lockfancy said:


>



tomcraft.txt Can't wait for new seed!!!


----------



## Lock

RIP


----------



## ryan88

Me vs Dark. Who will win?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and remove the chest locking plugin. I changed my username and got locked out of my own chest!


----------



## MrPicklez

When's the new server going up? Tomorrow?


----------



## Justin

The new map is up! Join us today. PM me to get whitelisted if you're lurking and want to join us for the first time.


----------



## Trundle

Justin said:


> The new map is up! Join us today. PM me to get whitelisted if you're lurking and want to join us for the first time.



I'll be on quite a bit today! I'm up for Skyping / group Skyping if anyone is up for it as well! Just add e765skype


----------



## oath2order

pm'd

mari see i pm'd him now please don't kill me


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I'm whitelisted but I haven't really gone on because I never understood what was happening.


----------



## oath2order

I love the server its fun

Villagers are dumb


----------



## Caius

I'll get on this eventually.


----------



## SuperVandal

Spoiler: Beautiful Mesa














Spoiler: Savannah Plateau thing


----------



## Lock

SuperVandal said:


> Spoiler: Beautiful Mesa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Savannah Plateau thing



Mesa!!!!


----------



## oath2order

who built that dirt bridge


----------



## Caius

LOCK YOU CANT RESERVE AN ENTIRE ****ING ISLAND


----------



## Trent the Paladin

oath2order said:


> who built that dirt bridge


Pretty sure that was Vandal.



ZR388 said:


> LOCK YOU CANT RESERVE AN ENTIRE ****ING ISLAND


So wait what about villages?


----------



## Caius

Tom said:


> Pretty sure that was Vandal.
> 
> 
> So wait what about villages?



Shh I just like giving lock bs.


----------



## oath2order

Tom said:


> So wait what about villages?



Quiet you there's like four villages in rough walking distance.

the acacia fence one is mine >.>


----------



## Justin




----------



## oath2order

All I saw was the blue and I thought it was a Daisy Duck texture pack


----------



## Jarrad

WHITELIST ME


----------



## Trundle

please guys if a creeper blows up and destroys someone's stuff at least leave a sign if you're not going to clean it up


----------



## oath2order

Trundle said:


> please guys if a creeper blows up and destroys someone's stuff at least leave a sign if you're not going to clean it up



wait was that what got ur melons


----------



## Trundle

oath2order said:


> wait was that what got ur melons



more importantly my bridge  
and then ashton burned the rest idek


----------



## MrPicklez

Spoiler









Get good enchants, plebs.


----------



## oath2order

post dong pics or riot


----------



## Lock

ZR388 said:


> LOCK YOU CANT RESERVE AN ENTIRE ****ING ISLAND



Gurl you'll be happy I did when we ride roller coasters together and dine in style under the moonlight  ;D

I have high hopes for this project. Lolz


----------



## SuperVandal

take good care of my sacred church grounds while i'm in school pls


----------



## Trent the Paladin

So seeing as we're on a new map and we've found so much already, question: Would you guys want to do things like the Ender Dragon and Wither together? Lotta new people on this map, I'm sure many of which would at least to like to join in on the Ender Drag.


----------



## oath2order

SuperVandal said:


> take good care of my sacred church grounds while i'm in school pls



let's burn down the church


----------



## SuperVandal

Tom said:


> So seeing as we're on a new map and we've found so much already, question: Would you guys want to do things like the Ender Dragon and Wither together? Lotta new people on this map, I'm sure many of which would at least to like to join in on the Ender Drag.


i'd be down


oath2order said:


> let's burn down the church


touch my church and by the power of greyskull i'll burn down the remnants of ur deteriorating soul


----------



## Marii

oath2order said:


> pm'd
> 
> mari see i pm'd him now please don't kill me




ur ded




Tom said:


> So seeing as we're on a new map and we've found so much already, question: Would you guys want to do things like the Ender Dragon and Wither together? Lotta new people on this map, I'm sure many of which would at least to like to join in on the Ender Drag.



omg yas gurl 
i'm definitely in, as always 8)
except for that first wither fight rip

- - - Post Merge - - -

(even if im useless and run out of arrows again ooOps)


----------



## Lock

Tom said:


> So seeing as we're on a new map and we've found so much already, question: Would you guys want to do things like the Ender Dragon and Wither together? Lotta new people on this map, I'm sure many of which would at least to like to join in on the Ender Drag.



I'll join if I'm around for whenever anything goes down.... To take pictures.  I am curious to see the Wither so keep me updated for that one. 

I still have to post the Hulk smash of the last map. Hopefully I'll get around to that in the near future.


----------



## oath2order

The tunnel from my desert village to the rest of you guys is a work in progress


----------



## Trent the Paladin

oath2order said:


> The tunnel from my desert village to the rest of you guys is a work in progress



Is it Horse compatible?


----------



## oath2order

Tom said:


> Is it Horse compatible?



no. It's 2 blocks high. 1 block width, except in a few places where I made it diagonal to break the monotony.

There's two glass-walled safehouses on each end so you can see around the area for any mobs.

Desert town is coming together nicely. There's the crossection of the main road and then there's little alleyways and omg it's so cool


----------



## Trent the Paladin

oath2order said:


> no. It's 2 blocks high. 1 block width, except in a few places where I made it diagonal to break the monotony.
> 
> There's two glass-walled safehouses on each end so you can see around the area for any mobs.
> 
> Desert town is coming together nicely. There's the crossection of the main road and then there's little alleyways and omg it's so cool



Speciesist, please allow me to ride my horse to your dump. 

But for real I'll have to come check it out tomorrow!


----------



## oath2order

It was built with Darude - Sandstone


----------



## Lock

[I will also be making a pit stop at the desert. Need some sand. Also 10pm est cause I'm too lazy to edit that.]


----------



## Lock

Will have to postpone the mesa event because I got stuck in an unexpected situation concerning bedroom furniture.


----------



## oath2order

this is it.

this is the server


----------



## MrPicklez

I literally got disconnected from the server and it won't let me connect anymore. Awesomesauce.


----------



## Lock

MrKisstoefur said:


> I literally got disconnected from the server and it won't let me connect anymore. Awesomesauce.



server crashed we all went down


----------



## PandaNikita

Lockfancy said:


> server crashed we all went down


Good thing I didn't make a house yesterday 8D

- - - Post Merge - - -

But all my sweatshop work went to hell T_T


----------



## Lock

PandaNikita said:


> Good thing I didn't make a house yesterday 8D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> But all my sweatshop work went to hell T_T



luckily theres an auto saved so nothing should be lost, seemed to test fine in the past :]


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Lockfancy said:


> luckily theres an auto saved so nothing should be lost, seemed to test fine in the past :]



In before the saves corrupted.  

Strip mining caused this!!!


----------



## Thunder

Well in the meantime I've still got some screenshots from the ol' map:



Spoiler



















of course mari is too cool to look at the camera


----------



## MrPicklez

Tom said:


> In before the saves corrupted.
> 
> Strip mining caused this!!!



Join us, Tom. Become a stripper too.


----------



## Lock

Might as well post this jewel. Screen shots of the final hours of the last map.


----------



## Jawile

It seems that someone has spruced up my underwater cavern a little.

Thanks stranger!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Q: How does March 13th sound for tackling The End???


----------



## Marii

Tom said:


> Q: How does March 13th sound for tackling The End???



sounds.... oddly specific


----------



## Justin

Marii said:


> sounds.... oddly specific



oddly specific and far away

but sure!!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Isn't that a friday?

Isn't tackling the end on friday the 13th just asking for trouble?

Seriously though, I'd be up for that, providing it's not at some completely ridiculous time here...


----------



## MrPicklez

Tom said:


> Q: How does March 13th sound for tackling The End???



I'm game, but how about you turds help me collect Wither skulls? lol


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Marii said:


> sounds.... oddly specific





Justin said:


> oddly specific and far away
> 
> but sure!!


Specific dates are good for the soul! We can plan ahead for this. C:



TheCreeperHugz said:


> Isn't that a friday?
> 
> Isn't tackling the end on friday the 13th just asking for trouble?
> 
> Seriously though, I'd be up for that, providing it's not at some completely ridiculous time here...



Yes it's a Friday.

Friday the 13th is a great day to tackle evil!!!!


----------



## oath2order

i might actually have diamonds by then, sure!!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

oath2order said:


> i might actually have diamonds by then, sure!!



Which is why I've set the date that far out, to allow people who haven't been strip mining everything under the sun haven't been on that often to gather up some diamond gear!


----------



## oath2order

Tom said:


> Which is why I've set the date that far out, to allow people who haven't been strip mining everything under the sun haven't been on that often to gather up some diamond gear!



I HAVE ONLY STRIP MINED ONCE U ***


----------



## NSFW

ayy lmao maro and weegee (mari and me)


----------



## SuperVandal

(hopefully people actually come online for this event lmao)


----------



## MrPicklez

boser defeated maro


----------



## PandaNikita

Is the server back up? ?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

PandaNikita said:


> Is the server back up? ?



Yes it is.


----------



## Justin

Attention:

The "Ryan88 in the Sky" has been defeated. Relish our newly minted skylines while riding the just built skyrail from spawn to the Trans-Desert highway!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Justin said:


> Attention:
> 
> The "Ryan88 in the Sky" has been defeated. Relish our newly minted skylines while riding the just built skyrail from spawn to the Trans-Desert highway!



Does it earn us the achievement???


----------



## Trundle

Justin said:


> Attention:
> 
> The "Ryan88 in the Sky" has been defeated. Relish our newly minted skylines while riding the just built skyrail from spawn to the Trans-Desert highway!



Thanks everyone I just hope you will properly pay me for taking it down as I worked very hard to get rid of ryan88's trash house.


----------



## Lock




----------



## Trent the Paladin

Spoiler: Literally the server (+ language)











/me sighs from afar


----------



## Lock

I saw these at a store today. Seemed legit.


----------



## NSFW

Spoiler: dong


----------



## NSFW

applause for me building the fail portal


----------



## ryan88

wait what???

- - - Post Merge - - -



Justin said:


> Attention:
> 
> The "Ryan88 in the Sky" has been defeated. Relish our newly minted skylines while riding the just built skyrail from spawn to the Trans-Desert highway!



WHAT???


----------



## Marii

ryan88 said:


> wait what???
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT???


shhhh...
everything is ok now


----------



## Sanaki

Who even is jubs


----------



## oath2order

The Target store is almost done (not really but it's a standing structure!!)


----------



## Trent the Paladin

oath2order said:


> The Target store is almost done (not really but it's a standing structure!!)



Don't go in there mobs spawn and Oath doesn't believe me.

Also some people want to take out the Wither directly after the Ender Dragon fight. I'm cool with that, wasn't sure if anyone wanted to at least spread the fights out a week.


----------



## oath2order

Tom said:


> Don't go in there mobs spawn and Oath doesn't believe me.
> 
> Also some people want to take out the Wither directly after the Ender Dragon fight. I'm cool with that, wasn't sure if anyone wanted to at least spread the fights out a week.



MOBS DON'T SPAWN IN THERE STOP LYING.


----------



## Jarrad

some evil little dwarf has built a 1 block wide stair way to bedrock RIGHT next to the bridge to my house..


AND SOMEONE HAS BEEN CHOPPING MY SACRED TREES. DO YOU GUYS NOT UNDERSTAND THAT THESE TREES WERE GROWN TO WORSHIP THE BEST DRAGONBORN OF TIME ITSELF?! YOU WILL BEAR NO FORTITUDE TOWARDS TALOS' WRATH, YOU WRETCHED EVIL MAGGOT.







but seriously out of the entire world why does somebody choose to put a stairway RIGHT NEXT to my land.. my land is already tiny as it is.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

oath2order said:


> MOBS DON'T SPAWN IN THERE STOP LYING.


Okay Oathy boy, whatever you say.  Don't come crying creeper when one blows you up while building next time then.



Jarrad said:


> some evil little dwarf has built a 1 block wide stair way to bedrock RIGHT next to the bridge to my house..
> 
> AND SOMEONE HAS BEEN CHOPPING MY SACRED TREES. DO YOU GUYS NOT UNDERSTAND THAT THESE TREES WERE GROWN TO WORSHIP THE BEST DRAGONBORN OF TIME ITSELF?! YOU WILL BEAR NO FORTITUDE TOWARDS TALOS' WRATH, YOU WRETCHED EVIL MAGGOT.
> 
> but seriously out of the entire world why does somebody choose to put a stairway RIGHT NEXT to my land.. my land is already tiny as it is.



It happens, I logged on one day and suddenly bridge next to my cruddy brick house.


----------



## Jarrad

Tom said:


> Okay Oathy boy, whatever you say.  Don't come crying creeper when one blows you up while building next time then.
> 
> 
> 
> It happens, I logged on one day and suddenly bridge next to my cruddy brick house.



I thought that was ashtot's house, the brick one?

also whose is that huge animal breeding factory with every shade of sheep imaginable?


----------



## oath2order

Jarrad said:


> I thought that was ashtot's house, the brick one?
> 
> also whose is that huge animal breeding factory with every shade of sheep imaginable?



are you talking about on lock's island


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Jarrad said:


> I thought that was ashtot's house, the brick one?
> 
> also whose is that huge animal breeding factory with every shade of sheep imaginable?



Mine is the brick one unless Ashtot came back to the surface. Pretty sure Ash's is the Granite looking one.


----------



## Marii

MrKisstoefur said:


> View attachment 84938
> View attachment 84939
> 
> boser defeated maro



u wil nevr defet me



NSFW said:


> applause for me building the fail portal



slow clap 
(ily cait)



Jarrad said:


> I thought that was ashtot's house, the brick one?
> 
> also whose is that huge animal breeding factory with every shade of sheep imaginable?



that's my farm  i dunno who has been dyeing my sheep lmao


----------



## Jarrad

Marii said:


> u wil nevr defet me
> 
> 
> 
> slow clap
> (ily cait)
> 
> 
> 
> that's my farm  i dunno who has been dyeing my sheep lmao



oh lol
mari btw i went down that stairway and saw a chest with your name on it

can u build another way to your mob spawner please, one that isn't right next to my pathway 
(maybe under ur new house or something idk.)


----------



## Marii

Jarrad said:


> oh lol
> mari btw i went down that stairway and saw a chest with your name on it
> 
> can u build another way to your mob spawner please, one that isn't right next to my pathway
> (maybe under ur new house or something idk.)



LOL YE SORRY

I  just dug up from my mob spawner and was like "O OOPS LOL" when i ended up in front of your house
I forgot to cover that up 
but yeah there is another stairway that leads to another building ish thing I made O:


----------



## oath2order

Mari was afk and so was I and when she came back someone apparently built a "dong cocoon" around her??? (idk apparently there were signs)

*WHO DID THIS*


----------



## Cory

oath2order said:


> Mari was afk and so was I and when she came back someone apparently built a "dong cocoon" around her??? (idk apparently there were signs)
> 
> *WHO DID THIS*



pics or its not real


----------



## Marii

oath2order said:


> Mari was afk and so was I and when she came back someone apparently built a "dong cocoon" around her??? (idk apparently there were signs)
> 
> *WHO DID THIS*



ur a butt

IT WAS YOU GDI


----------



## oath2order

So I finished Target and had to get rid of my old house.


----------



## oath2order

Built my vacation home 

It's a small lil compact underground area with a cobblestone generator, 2 infinite water pools, compass and clock, and grows nether wart, melon, pumpkin, 3 wheat, potato, and carrot. Also has 2 furnaces and crafting table.


----------



## Lock

Just casually in the Nether and guess who came to visit me.

 T - T

I just wanted some gd nether rack and he wont go away.


----------



## tsantsa

Laptop's dead, off minecraft + server untill its fixed


----------



## Marii

E m m a said:


> Laptop's dead, off minecraft + server untill its fixed



aw 
hope that gets fixed soon! i dunno what i'd do without my laptop.
(especially since I have two papers to write lol)
(which is also why I'm also going to not be on for a while prob)


----------



## SuperVandal

Tom said:


> Q: How does March 13th sound for tackling The End???



i spent a good 3 hours on sunday mining over a stack of diamonds just for this
don't forget about this y'all


----------



## oath2order

MC is dead. Blame Dominion.


----------



## Jarrad

rip mari's house


----------



## Trent the Paladin

oath2order said:


> MC is dead. Blame Dominion.



It died because of Cities Skyline.


----------



## oath2order

Tom said:


> It died because of Cities Skyline.



Has jubs discovered that

I've been waiting for it to come out but my **** laptop is so slow


----------



## Trent the Paladin

oath2order said:


> Has jubs discovered that
> 
> I've been waiting for it to come out but my **** laptop is so slow



He reset his router last night to speed up the download thus killing the server for a while.


----------



## oath2order

Tom said:


> He reset his router last night to speed up the download thus killing the server for a while.



i mean the game

i wanted to play cities

but my laptop is ****


----------



## MrPicklez

The **** is Dominion?


----------



## oath2order

had dream about ender dragon fight

it was in the overworld and we were all fighting it in this massive underground complex that someone built and the enderdragon had elemental attacks and changed colors to show what element he was

there was epic boss music


----------



## Lock

oath2order said:


> had dream about ender dragon fight
> 
> it was in the overworld and we were all fighting it in this massive underground complex that someone built and the enderdragon had elemental attacks and changed colors to show what element he was
> 
> there was epic boss music



Sweeeet! A chance to apply *Lockfancy's Dream Decoding*:

*Dragon*
To see a dragon in your dream represents your strong will and fiery personality. You tend to get carried away by your passion, which may lead you into trouble. You need to exercise some self-control

and heres a fun one:
*Godzilla *
To see Godzilla in your dream signifies feelings of being out of control. A certain situation is getting the best of you.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Might not be there tomorrow, just a forewarning rip.


----------



## SuperVandal

i think we have a corrupted chunk at spawn b/c of the chicken farm


----------



## Lock

SuperVandal said:


> i think we have a corrupted chunk at spawn b/c of the chicken farm








Arise, chicken. 

Avast! Glorious day! I have mined obsidian and did not die! Yet.


----------



## Zigzag991

Alright, so around what time is the boss fight happening? Did someone ever decide?


----------



## Lock

Can we fight the dragon as the avengers?


----------



## tsantsa

I shall join in on this fight even though i have nothing


----------



## Trent the Paladin

So uhh chances are the Endy fight might happen later tonight, as that's when the majority of players come on (like 10 PM EST at the earliest [I'm soz]). Just forewarning to those wanting to join in. 

Also strawpoll: If you want to attend but probably can't make it tonight please vote for the relevant option and then post when you'd rather have it (date + time frame).

http://strawpoll.me/3864158


----------



## MrPicklez

LOL look at the iron pleb


----------



## SuperVandal

it only took like an hour to get ready and 10 minutes to beat


----------



## oath2order

no judging


----------



## SuperVandal

none whatsoever even tho we hid in dirt barricades


----------



## Trent the Paladin

SuperVandal said:


> none whatsoever even tho we hid in dirt barricades



useless!!!! 

Hey we beat the wither tho


----------



## Marii

slept through the action
rip
screenshots, anyone??


----------



## tsantsa

Marii said:


> slept through the action
> rip
> screenshots, anyone??


I did to.


----------



## SuperVandal

the oompa loompa bench


----------



## Lock

SuperVandal said:


> the oompa loompa bench



That's kinda creepy lolz

Speaking of I need to make some benches


----------



## tsantsa

SuperVandal said:


> the oompa loompa bench



What texture pack do you use??


----------



## SuperVandal

I use this one. Jehkoba's Fantasy pack.


----------



## tsantsa

SuperVandal said:


> I use this one. Jehkoba's Fantasy pack.



thanks


----------



## oath2order

Curious, Lock, what you intend on putting between the east and west developed parts of your island?


----------



## Lock

oath2order said:


> Curious, Lock, what you intend on putting between the east and west developed parts of your island?



The 4 horses of the apocalypse boat ride is being built underground right now and above that will be the pig racing track. The rest of the ideas I had will depend on how long the server stays available. Lolz I feel the impending doom of running outta time. Basically the inbetween was meant for the theme park =^= or at least the graveyard to my ambitions.


----------



## oath2order

Lockfancy said:


> The 4 horses of the apocalypse boat ride is being built underground right now and above that will be the pig racing track. The rest of the ideas I had will depend on how long the server stays available. *Lolz I feel the impending doom of running outta time.*





is that what you called the roller coaster


----------



## Lock

oath2order said:


> is that what you called the roller coaster



Lolz. What I should do is build the roller coaster all the way to the sky limit and just let the carts fall off the edge. So if the server goes down and I'm not around for a return... It'll seem like I intended for that to happen.


----------



## SuperVandal

wait is the server restarting again y


----------



## oath2order

no as far as im aware it's not


----------



## Lock

Oh I just mean that if interest gets lost in minecraft there won't be a need to keep the server up since it's unofficial. I'm being paranoid.


----------



## Justin

Well yeah, obviously I'm not going to keep it up forever if it's not being used much. It's natural that interest in these sort of games dies out pretty fast. It did for me weeks ago. 

That said, for the time being I have no plans to shut  it down yet. It's not hurting me to keep it up right now.


----------



## Lock

Little preview of the boat ride:
Entrance






Pestilence





War





Famine





and Death died in the wither battle...
yes it was a bad idea to bring a horse but to quote cait: "yolo"





You can ride the Apocalypse up until Famine if you wanna see it in progress... I still have Death to finish and some details to work out.


----------



## Jarrad

just got on to see my house and church completely destroyed


----------



## Ashtot

Jarrad said:


> just got on to see my house and church completely destroyed



That's strange... I don't think any of us destroyed your stuff.


----------



## oath2order

Jarrad said:


> just got on to see my house and church completely destroyed



Where they at spawn or somewhere else


----------



## NSFW

Lockfancy= said:
			
		

> yes it was a bad idea to bring a horse but to quote cait: "yolo"


yolo everyday
RIP horses ''ass'' and ''war or death idk''



Jarrad said:


> just got on to see my house and church completely destroyed



i dont think anyone would be that evil to blow up your houses.
i saw that on dynmap and thought you did it


also theres like lava flowing out of dark's chicken farm rip


----------



## Lock

I haven't been on since I saw the walking dead episode last night. I will return once I'm done being traumatized. (Like tomorrow prolly) I signed out last night saying I needed an idea for Death and I apparently got more than I bargained for. T - T

Tonight I'm gunna play age of empires as a distraction. Lolz that or fast food tycoon. Maybe sim park. I dunno something happy where there aren't zombies. 

Houses are getting blown up? Like creeper attacks?


----------



## NSFW

Lockfancy said:


> I haven't been on since I saw the walking dead episode last night. I will return once I'm done being traumatized. (Like tomorrow prolly) I signed out last night saying I needed an idea for Death and I apparently got more than I bargained for. T - T
> 
> Tonight I'm gunna play age of empires as a distraction. Lolz that or fast food tycoon. Maybe sim park. I dunno something happy where there aren't zombies.
> 
> Houses are getting blown up? Like creeper attacks?







more like tnt

and some missing parts of the path i guess


----------



## oath2order

huh. Someone griefing spawn


----------



## NSFW

oath2order said:


> huh. Someone griefing spawn



kinda but its just jarrads houses ??


----------



## oath2order

odd

I don't think anybody would go out of their way to target him. If anything, it looks like the road itself was more burned than anything given the fact that the cobble on the side is completely untouched


----------



## NSFW

oath2order said:


> odd
> 
> I don't think anybody would go out of their way to target him. If anything, it looks like the road itself was more burned than anything given the fact that the cobble on the side is completely untouched








mayb but the fire would prob spread to other paths so


----------



## Thunder

Did the front of Mari's farm get caught by it too or was it always like that?


----------



## oath2order

Thunder's right, yeah Mari's farm got hit


----------



## NSFW

heres the pic spam of mari's house



Spoiler: asdfghjkl;'


















so, the chickens/sheep were released on purpose which is obv
then the crops werent replanted and the outside of the farm


----------



## oath2order

Some ****** blew up a part of the Spawn-My Village Railway.






WHO.


----------



## MrPicklez

I'm glad no one had the courtesy to grief my house because I did it myself.


----------



## NSFW

MrKisstoefur said:


> I'm glad no one had the courtesy to grief my house because I did it myself.



i thought it was mari all along tbh


----------



## MrPicklez

NSFW said:


> i thought it was mari all along tbh



Nah. I did it while you guys were fighting the Ender Dragon after Ashtot and I got ****ed because you all were hogging the dirt nerd pole.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Clearly the current list of users needs to be evaluated if someone is just going to be a **** and grief spawn. Dark's chicken farm is doa as well.


----------



## Justin

Server has been restored to the March 16th 5:30am Pacific backup. Jarrad has been banned from the server based on evidence that clears everyone else on the server but him, unless he can somehow provide a plausible explanation otherwise. See below for proof:



Spoiler: Server Log from March 16th Midnight to 8:30pm Pacific



[00:09:16] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[00:09:17] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[00:24:18] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[00:24:19] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[00:39:21] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[00:39:21] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[00:54:22] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[00:54:23] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[01:09:24] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[01:09:25] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[01:24:28] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[01:24:28] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[01:30:52] [AutoSaveWorld AutoBackupThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto backing up...[m
[01:31:50] [AutoSaveWorld AutoBackupThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto backup complete![m
[01:39:31] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[01:39:31] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[01:54:32] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[01:54:32] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[02:09:34] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[02:09:35] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[02:24:37] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[02:24:37] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[02:39:39] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[02:39:40] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[02:54:40] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[02:54:40] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[03:09:41] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[03:09:41] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[03:24:41] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[03:24:42] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[03:39:42] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[03:39:43] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[03:54:43] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[03:54:43] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[04:09:44] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[04:09:44] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[04:24:45] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[04:24:46] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[04:39:46] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[04:39:46] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[04:54:47] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[04:54:48] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[05:09:48] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[05:09:49] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[05:24:49] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[05:24:50] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
*[05:32:03] [AutoSaveWorld AutoBackupThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto backing up...[m
[05:32:33] [AutoSaveWorld AutoBackupThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto backup complete![m*
[05:39:51] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[05:39:51] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[05:54:52] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[05:54:53] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[06:09:53] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[06:09:54] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[06:24:54] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[06:24:55] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[06:39:56] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[06:39:56] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[06:54:56] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[06:54:56] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[07:09:57] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[07:09:58] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[07:25:00] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[07:25:00] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[07:40:01] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[07:40:01] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[07:55:03] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[07:55:03] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[08:10:04] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[08:10:04] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[08:25:05] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[08:25:05] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[08:40:06] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[08:40:06] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[08:55:07] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[08:55:08] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
*[09:02:13] [User Authenticator #121/INFO]: UUID of player CurryOnToast is 49b7d6f2-7d07-45be-858f-0a382d7e7c47
[09:02:13] [Server thread/INFO]: CurryOnToast[/81.101.198.180:58114] logged in with entity id 3143277 at ([world] 85.51994726404929, 64.0, 253.29303328805605)*
[09:10:09] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[09:10:10] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[09:25:10] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[09:25:11] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[09:27:14] [Server thread/INFO]: CurryOnToast lost connection: Disconnected
[09:27:14] [Server thread/INFO]: CurryOnToast left the game.
[09:27:25] [User Authenticator #122/INFO]: UUID of player CurryOnToast is 49b7d6f2-7d07-45be-858f-0a382d7e7c47
[09:27:25] [Server thread/INFO]: CurryOnToast[/81.101.198.180:58145] logged in with entity id 3179714 at ([world] 106.36558885044035, 63.0, 266.3020833286592)
[09:27:29] [Server thread/INFO]: CurryOnToast burned to death
[09:27:35] [Async Chat Thread - #318/INFO]: <~Jarrad[m> wtf my house[m
[09:27:40] [Async Chat Thread - #318/INFO]: <~Jarrad[m> who set my house on fire[m
[09:27:51] [Async Chat Thread - #318/INFO]: <~Jarrad[m> are you ****ing serious[m
[09:28:57] [Async Chat Thread - #319/INFO]: <~Jarrad[m> **** this game[m
*[09:32:46] [AutoSaveWorld AutoBackupThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto backing up...[m
[09:33:20] [AutoSaveWorld AutoBackupThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto backup complete![m*
[09:35:43] [Server thread/INFO]: CurryOnToast lost connection: Disconnected
[09:35:43] [Server thread/INFO]: CurryOnToast left the game.
[09:40:11] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[09:40:12] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[09:55:13] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[09:55:13] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[10:10:14] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[10:10:14] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[10:25:15] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[10:25:15] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[10:40:16] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[10:40:17] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[10:55:18] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[10:55:18] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[11:10:18] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[11:10:19] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[11:25:20] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[11:25:20] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[11:40:21] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[11:40:22] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[11:55:23] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[11:55:23] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[12:10:24] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[12:10:24] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[12:25:25] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[12:25:25] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[12:40:26] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[12:40:26] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[12:55:27] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[12:55:27] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[13:10:28] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[13:10:29] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[13:25:30] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[13:25:31] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
*[13:33:32] [AutoSaveWorld AutoBackupThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto backing up...[m
[13:34:02] [AutoSaveWorld AutoBackupThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto backup complete![m*
[13:40:32] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[13:40:32] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[13:55:33] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[13:55:34] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[14:10:35] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[14:10:35] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[14:25:36] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[14:25:36] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[14:40:37] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[14:40:38] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[14:55:38] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[14:55:38] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[15:10:40] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[15:10:40] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[15:25:42] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[15:25:42] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[15:40:44] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[15:40:44] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[15:55:46] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[15:55:46] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[16:10:47] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[16:10:48] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[16:25:49] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[16:25:49] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[16:40:50] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[16:40:50] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[16:55:50] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[16:55:51] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[17:10:51] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[17:10:51] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[17:25:51] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[17:25:52] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[17:34:13] [AutoSaveWorld AutoBackupThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto backing up...[m
[17:34:45] [AutoSaveWorld AutoBackupThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto backup complete![m
[17:40:52] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[17:40:53] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[17:55:53] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[17:55:54] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[18:10:55] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[18:10:55] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[18:25:56] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[18:25:56] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[18:40:57] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[18:40:58] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[18:55:58] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[18:55:59] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[19:11:00] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[19:11:01] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[19:26:02] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[19:26:03] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[19:41:04] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[19:41:04] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[19:56:05] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[19:56:06] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[20:05:48] [Server thread/INFO]: [0;32;22m[WEB] caitlinhdizzle: [0;37;1moooooath[m
[20:06:43] [Server thread/INFO]: [0;32;22m[WEB] Thunder_punch: [0;37;1mi wish the 3d view worked[m
[20:11:07] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
[20:11:07] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
[20:14:17] [Server thread/INFO]: [0;32;22m[WEB] caitlinhdizzle: [0;37;1moops[m
[20:14:26] [Server thread/INFO]: [0;32;22m[WEB] caitlinhdizzle: [0;37;1mkinda works but rolls back but idk about maris house[m
[20:14:32] [Server thread/INFO]: [0;32;22m[WEB] caitlinhdizzle: [0;37;1mnot maris house uh the farm[m
[20:14:45] [Server thread/INFO]: [0;32;22m[WEB] caitlinhdizzle: [0;37;1mit looks like it was a creeper not sure[m
[20:14:59] [Server thread/INFO]: [0;32;22m[WEB] caitlinhdizzle: [0;37;1mthen you can see darks chicken farm burned down a bit[m
[20:15:27] [Server thread/INFO]: [0;32;22m[WEB] caitlinhdizzle: [0;37;1mwait it doesnt look like its a creeper in 3d since the roof lol[m
[20:18:30] [Server thread/INFO]: [0;32;22m[WEB] blaze_fire12: [0;37;1mbutts[m
[20:21:33] [Server thread/INFO]: [0;32;22m[WEB] caitlinhdizzle: [0;37;1mhi[m
[20:21:39] [Server thread/INFO]: [0;32;22m[WEB] caitlinhdizzle: [0;37;1mi wonder who did it like y[m
[20:26:03] [Server thread/INFO]: [0;32;22m[WEB] blaze_fire12: [0;37;1moh good you're here[m
*[20:26:03] [Server thread/INFO]: com.mojang.authlib.GameProfile@3758cc0d[id=<null>,name=caitlinhdizzle,properties={},legacy=false] (/76.198.28.239:61535) lost connection: Disconnected
[20:26:07] [User Authenticator #124/INFO]: UUID of player caitlinhdizzle is cc12a634-ce11-43ea-b0c1-8080ef43a9e9
[20:26:08] [Server thread/INFO]: caitlinhdizzle[/76.198.28.239:61539] logged in with entity id 3384178 at ([world] -116.4953241555355, 50.0, 94.71714158695218*)



Nobody else but Jarrad logged in during this entire 20 hour period until Cait logged in at about 8:30pm at the end of the log provided above. All three of these backups occurred in that 20 hour period. Therefore, nobody else could have done anything as nobody else was even on the server. The first backup at 5:30am shows that everything was normal prior to Jarrad logging on. See screenshots below of the three important backups: 

*5:30AM Backup*






*9:30AM Backup*





*1:30PM Backup*


----------



## Dark

Justin said:


> Spoiler: -snip-
> 
> 
> 
> Server has been restored to the March 16th 5:30am Pacific backup. Jarrad has been banned from the server based on evidence that clears everyone else on the server but him, unless he can somehow provide a plausible explanation otherwise. See below for proof:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Server Log from March 16th Midnight to 8:30pm Pacific
> 
> 
> 
> [00:09:16] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [00:09:17] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [00:24:18] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [00:24:19] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [00:39:21] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [00:39:21] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [00:54:22] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [00:54:23] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [01:09:24] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [01:09:25] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [01:24:28] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [01:24:28] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [01:30:52] [AutoSaveWorld AutoBackupThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto backing up...[m
> [01:31:50] [AutoSaveWorld AutoBackupThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto backup complete![m
> [01:39:31] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [01:39:31] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [01:54:32] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [01:54:32] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [02:09:34] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [02:09:35] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [02:24:37] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [02:24:37] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [02:39:39] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [02:39:40] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [02:54:40] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [02:54:40] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [03:09:41] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [03:09:41] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [03:24:41] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [03:24:42] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [03:39:42] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [03:39:43] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [03:54:43] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [03:54:43] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [04:09:44] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [04:09:44] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [04:24:45] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [04:24:46] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [04:39:46] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [04:39:46] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [04:54:47] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [04:54:48] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [05:09:48] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [05:09:49] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [05:24:49] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [05:24:50] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> *[05:32:03] [AutoSaveWorld AutoBackupThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto backing up...[m
> [05:32:33] [AutoSaveWorld AutoBackupThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto backup complete![m*
> [05:39:51] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [05:39:51] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [05:54:52] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [05:54:53] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [06:09:53] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [06:09:54] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [06:24:54] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [06:24:55] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [06:39:56] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [06:39:56] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [06:54:56] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [06:54:56] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [07:09:57] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [07:09:58] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [07:25:00] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [07:25:00] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [07:40:01] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [07:40:01] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [07:55:03] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [07:55:03] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [08:10:04] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [08:10:04] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [08:25:05] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [08:25:05] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [08:40:06] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [08:40:06] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [08:55:07] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [08:55:08] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> *[09:02:13] [User Authenticator #121/INFO]: UUID of player CurryOnToast is 49b7d6f2-7d07-45be-858f-0a382d7e7c47
> [09:02:13] [Server thread/INFO]: CurryOnToast[/81.101.198.180:58114] logged in with entity id 3143277 at ([world] 85.51994726404929, 64.0, 253.29303328805605)*
> [09:10:09] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [09:10:10] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [09:25:10] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [09:25:11] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [09:27:14] [Server thread/INFO]: CurryOnToast lost connection: Disconnected
> [09:27:14] [Server thread/INFO]: CurryOnToast left the game.
> [09:27:25] [User Authenticator #122/INFO]: UUID of player CurryOnToast is 49b7d6f2-7d07-45be-858f-0a382d7e7c47
> [09:27:25] [Server thread/INFO]: CurryOnToast[/81.101.198.180:58145] logged in with entity id 3179714 at ([world] 106.36558885044035, 63.0, 266.3020833286592)
> [09:27:29] [Server thread/INFO]: CurryOnToast burned to death
> [09:27:35] [Async Chat Thread - #318/INFO]: <~Jarrad[m> wtf my house[m
> [09:27:40] [Async Chat Thread - #318/INFO]: <~Jarrad[m> who set my house on fire[m
> [09:27:51] [Async Chat Thread - #318/INFO]: <~Jarrad[m> are you ****ing serious[m
> [09:28:57] [Async Chat Thread - #319/INFO]: <~Jarrad[m> **** this game[m
> *[09:32:46] [AutoSaveWorld AutoBackupThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto backing up...[m
> [09:33:20] [AutoSaveWorld AutoBackupThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto backup complete![m*
> [09:35:43] [Server thread/INFO]: CurryOnToast lost connection: Disconnected
> [09:35:43] [Server thread/INFO]: CurryOnToast left the game.
> [09:40:11] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [09:40:12] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [09:55:13] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [09:55:13] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [10:10:14] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [10:10:14] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [10:25:15] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [10:25:15] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [10:40:16] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [10:40:17] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [10:55:18] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [10:55:18] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [11:10:18] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [11:10:19] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [11:25:20] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [11:25:20] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [11:40:21] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [11:40:22] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [11:55:23] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [11:55:23] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [12:10:24] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [12:10:24] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [12:25:25] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [12:25:25] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [12:40:26] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [12:40:26] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [12:55:27] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [12:55:27] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [13:10:28] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [13:10:29] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [13:25:30] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [13:25:31] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> *[13:33:32] [AutoSaveWorld AutoBackupThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto backing up...[m
> [13:34:02] [AutoSaveWorld AutoBackupThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto backup complete![m*
> [13:40:32] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [13:40:32] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [13:55:33] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [13:55:34] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [14:10:35] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [14:10:35] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [14:25:36] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [14:25:36] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [14:40:37] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [14:40:38] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [14:55:38] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [14:55:38] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [15:10:40] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [15:10:40] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [15:25:42] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [15:25:42] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [15:40:44] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [15:40:44] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [15:55:46] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [15:55:46] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [16:10:47] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [16:10:48] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [16:25:49] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [16:25:49] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [16:40:50] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [16:40:50] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [16:55:50] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [16:55:51] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [17:10:51] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [17:10:51] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [17:25:51] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [17:25:52] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [17:34:13] [AutoSaveWorld AutoBackupThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto backing up...[m
> [17:34:45] [AutoSaveWorld AutoBackupThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto backup complete![m
> [17:40:52] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [17:40:53] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [17:55:53] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [17:55:54] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [18:10:55] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [18:10:55] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [18:25:56] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [18:25:56] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [18:40:57] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [18:40:58] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [18:55:58] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [18:55:59] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [19:11:00] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [19:11:01] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [19:26:02] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [19:26:03] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [19:41:04] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [19:41:04] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [19:56:05] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [19:56:06] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [20:05:48] [Server thread/INFO]: [0;32;22m[WEB] caitlinhdizzle: [0;37;1moooooath[m
> [20:06:43] [Server thread/INFO]: [0;32;22m[WEB] Thunder_punch: [0;37;1mi wish the 3d view worked[m
> [20:11:07] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [20:11:07] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [20:14:17] [Server thread/INFO]: [0;32;22m[WEB] caitlinhdizzle: [0;37;1moops[m
> [20:14:26] [Server thread/INFO]: [0;32;22m[WEB] caitlinhdizzle: [0;37;1mkinda works but rolls back but idk about maris house[m
> [20:14:32] [Server thread/INFO]: [0;32;22m[WEB] caitlinhdizzle: [0;37;1mnot maris house uh the farm[m
> [20:14:45] [Server thread/INFO]: [0;32;22m[WEB] caitlinhdizzle: [0;37;1mit looks like it was a creeper not sure[m
> [20:14:59] [Server thread/INFO]: [0;32;22m[WEB] caitlinhdizzle: [0;37;1mthen you can see darks chicken farm burned down a bit[m
> [20:15:27] [Server thread/INFO]: [0;32;22m[WEB] caitlinhdizzle: [0;37;1mwait it doesnt look like its a creeper in 3d since the roof lol[m
> [20:18:30] [Server thread/INFO]: [0;32;22m[WEB] blaze_fire12: [0;37;1mbutts[m
> [20:21:33] [Server thread/INFO]: [0;32;22m[WEB] caitlinhdizzle: [0;37;1mhi[m
> [20:21:39] [Server thread/INFO]: [0;32;22m[WEB] caitlinhdizzle: [0;37;1mi wonder who did it like y[m
> [20:26:03] [Server thread/INFO]: [0;32;22m[WEB] blaze_fire12: [0;37;1moh good you're here[m
> *[20:26:03] [Server thread/INFO]: com.mojang.authlib.GameProfile@3758cc0d[id=<null>,name=caitlinhdizzle,properties={},legacy=false] (/76.198.28.239:61535) lost connection: Disconnected
> [20:26:07] [User Authenticator #124/INFO]: UUID of player caitlinhdizzle is cc12a634-ce11-43ea-b0c1-8080ef43a9e9
> [20:26:08] [Server thread/INFO]: caitlinhdizzle[/76.198.28.239:61539] logged in with entity id 3384178 at ([world] -116.4953241555355, 50.0, 94.71714158695218*)
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody else but Jarrad logged in during this entire 20 hour period until Cait logged in at about 8:30pm at the end of the log provided above. All three of these backups occurred in that 20 hour period. Therefore, nobody else could have done anything as nobody else was even on the server. The first backup at 5:30am shows that everything was normal prior to Jarrad logging on. See screenshots below of the three important backups:
> 
> *5:30AM Backup*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9:30AM Backup*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1:30PM Backup*



This is what happens when I stop playing?
What a disaster. Truly.
Obv you guys need me around to dark it up


----------



## Lock

Oh for the love of chicken fried rice... Seriously?! 

I'm glad I was distracted today cause I sure as heck would not be down to deal with that nonsense. 

Turn my back for a second and wtf happens..?


----------



## Thunder

Dark said:


> This is what happens when I stop playing?
> What a disaster. Truly.
> Obv you guys need me around to dark it up



it just isn't the same without a drunk pothead constantly messing with my doors.


----------



## Lock

Thunder said:


> it just isn't the same without a drunk pothead constantly messing with my doors.







mawha! I have a screenshot for this.


----------



## Jake

Lockfancy said:


> Oh for the love of chicken fried rice... Seriously?!



u mean for the love of darks chickens rip


----------



## Trundle

RIP JARRAD


----------



## Jarrad

NSFW said:


> kinda but its just jarrads houses ??



JUST JARRAD'S HOUSE?

MY HOUSE WAS AMAZING

- - - Post Merge - - -



Justin said:


> Server has been restored to the March 16th 5:30am Pacific backup. Jarrad has been banned from the server based on evidence that clears everyone else on the server but him, unless he can somehow provide a plausible explanation otherwise. See below for proof:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Server Log from March 16th Midnight to 8:30pm Pacific
> 
> 
> 
> [00:09:16] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [00:09:17] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [00:24:18] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [00:24:19] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [00:39:21] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [00:39:21] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [00:54:22] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [00:54:23] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [01:09:24] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [01:09:25] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [01:24:28] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [01:24:28] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [01:30:52] [AutoSaveWorld AutoBackupThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto backing up...[m
> [01:31:50] [AutoSaveWorld AutoBackupThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto backup complete![m
> [01:39:31] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [01:39:31] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [01:54:32] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [01:54:32] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [02:09:34] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [02:09:35] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [02:24:37] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [02:24:37] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [02:39:39] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [02:39:40] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [02:54:40] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [02:54:40] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [03:09:41] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [03:09:41] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [03:24:41] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [03:24:42] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [03:39:42] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [03:39:43] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [03:54:43] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [03:54:43] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [04:09:44] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [04:09:44] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [04:24:45] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [04:24:46] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [04:39:46] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [04:39:46] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [04:54:47] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [04:54:48] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [05:09:48] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [05:09:49] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [05:24:49] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [05:24:50] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> *[05:32:03] [AutoSaveWorld AutoBackupThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto backing up...[m
> [05:32:33] [AutoSaveWorld AutoBackupThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto backup complete![m*
> [05:39:51] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [05:39:51] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [05:54:52] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [05:54:53] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [06:09:53] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [06:09:54] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [06:24:54] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [06:24:55] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [06:39:56] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [06:39:56] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [06:54:56] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [06:54:56] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [07:09:57] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [07:09:58] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [07:25:00] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [07:25:00] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [07:40:01] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [07:40:01] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [07:55:03] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [07:55:03] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [08:10:04] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [08:10:04] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [08:25:05] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [08:25:05] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [08:40:06] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [08:40:06] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [08:55:07] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [08:55:08] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> *[09:02:13] [User Authenticator #121/INFO]: UUID of player CurryOnToast is 49b7d6f2-7d07-45be-858f-0a382d7e7c47
> [09:02:13] [Server thread/INFO]: CurryOnToast[/81.101.198.180:58114] logged in with entity id 3143277 at ([world] 85.51994726404929, 64.0, 253.29303328805605)*
> [09:10:09] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [09:10:10] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [09:25:10] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [09:25:11] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [09:27:14] [Server thread/INFO]: CurryOnToast lost connection: Disconnected
> [09:27:14] [Server thread/INFO]: CurryOnToast left the game.
> [09:27:25] [User Authenticator #122/INFO]: UUID of player CurryOnToast is 49b7d6f2-7d07-45be-858f-0a382d7e7c47
> [09:27:25] [Server thread/INFO]: CurryOnToast[/81.101.198.180:58145] logged in with entity id 3179714 at ([world] 106.36558885044035, 63.0, 266.3020833286592)
> [09:27:29] [Server thread/INFO]: CurryOnToast burned to death
> [09:27:35] [Async Chat Thread - #318/INFO]: <~Jarrad[m> wtf my house[m
> [09:27:40] [Async Chat Thread - #318/INFO]: <~Jarrad[m> who set my house on fire[m
> [09:27:51] [Async Chat Thread - #318/INFO]: <~Jarrad[m> are you ****ing serious[m
> [09:28:57] [Async Chat Thread - #319/INFO]: <~Jarrad[m> **** this game[m
> *[09:32:46] [AutoSaveWorld AutoBackupThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto backing up...[m
> [09:33:20] [AutoSaveWorld AutoBackupThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto backup complete![m*
> [09:35:43] [Server thread/INFO]: CurryOnToast lost connection: Disconnected
> [09:35:43] [Server thread/INFO]: CurryOnToast left the game.
> [09:40:11] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [09:40:12] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [09:55:13] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [09:55:13] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [10:10:14] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [10:10:14] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [10:25:15] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [10:25:15] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [10:40:16] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [10:40:17] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [10:55:18] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [10:55:18] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [11:10:18] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [11:10:19] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [11:25:20] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [11:25:20] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [11:40:21] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [11:40:22] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [11:55:23] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [11:55:23] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [12:10:24] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [12:10:24] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [12:25:25] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [12:25:25] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [12:40:26] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [12:40:26] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [12:55:27] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [12:55:27] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [13:10:28] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [13:10:29] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [13:25:30] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [13:25:31] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> *[13:33:32] [AutoSaveWorld AutoBackupThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto backing up...[m
> [13:34:02] [AutoSaveWorld AutoBackupThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto backup complete![m*
> [13:40:32] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [13:40:32] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [13:55:33] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [13:55:34] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [14:10:35] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [14:10:35] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [14:25:36] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [14:25:36] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [14:40:37] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [14:40:38] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [14:55:38] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [14:55:38] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [15:10:40] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [15:10:40] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [15:25:42] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [15:25:42] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [15:40:44] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [15:40:44] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [15:55:46] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [15:55:46] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [16:10:47] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [16:10:48] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [16:25:49] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [16:25:49] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [16:40:50] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [16:40:50] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [16:55:50] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [16:55:51] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [17:10:51] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [17:10:51] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [17:25:51] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [17:25:52] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [17:34:13] [AutoSaveWorld AutoBackupThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto backing up...[m
> [17:34:45] [AutoSaveWorld AutoBackupThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto backup complete![m
> [17:40:52] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [17:40:53] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [17:55:53] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [17:55:54] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [18:10:55] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [18:10:55] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [18:25:56] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [18:25:56] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [18:40:57] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [18:40:58] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [18:55:58] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [18:55:59] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [19:11:00] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [19:11:01] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [19:26:02] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [19:26:03] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [19:41:04] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [19:41:04] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [19:56:05] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [19:56:06] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [20:05:48] [Server thread/INFO]: [0;32;22m[WEB] caitlinhdizzle: [0;37;1moooooath[m
> [20:06:43] [Server thread/INFO]: [0;32;22m[WEB] Thunder_punch: [0;37;1mi wish the 3d view worked[m
> [20:11:07] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAutosaving...[m
> [20:11:07] [AutoSaveWorld AutoSaveThread/INFO]: [0;34;1mAuto saving Complete[m
> [20:14:17] [Server thread/INFO]: [0;32;22m[WEB] caitlinhdizzle: [0;37;1moops[m
> [20:14:26] [Server thread/INFO]: [0;32;22m[WEB] caitlinhdizzle: [0;37;1mkinda works but rolls back but idk about maris house[m
> [20:14:32] [Server thread/INFO]: [0;32;22m[WEB] caitlinhdizzle: [0;37;1mnot maris house uh the farm[m
> [20:14:45] [Server thread/INFO]: [0;32;22m[WEB] caitlinhdizzle: [0;37;1mit looks like it was a creeper not sure[m
> [20:14:59] [Server thread/INFO]: [0;32;22m[WEB] caitlinhdizzle: [0;37;1mthen you can see darks chicken farm burned down a bit[m
> [20:15:27] [Server thread/INFO]: [0;32;22m[WEB] caitlinhdizzle: [0;37;1mwait it doesnt look like its a creeper in 3d since the roof lol[m
> [20:18:30] [Server thread/INFO]: [0;32;22m[WEB] blaze_fire12: [0;37;1mbutts[m
> [20:21:33] [Server thread/INFO]: [0;32;22m[WEB] caitlinhdizzle: [0;37;1mhi[m
> [20:21:39] [Server thread/INFO]: [0;32;22m[WEB] caitlinhdizzle: [0;37;1mi wonder who did it like y[m
> [20:26:03] [Server thread/INFO]: [0;32;22m[WEB] blaze_fire12: [0;37;1moh good you're here[m
> *[20:26:03] [Server thread/INFO]: com.mojang.authlib.GameProfile@3758cc0d[id=<null>,name=caitlinhdizzle,properties={},legacy=false] (/76.198.28.239:61535) lost connection: Disconnected
> [20:26:07] [User Authenticator #124/INFO]: UUID of player caitlinhdizzle is cc12a634-ce11-43ea-b0c1-8080ef43a9e9
> [20:26:08] [Server thread/INFO]: caitlinhdizzle[/76.198.28.239:61539] logged in with entity id 3384178 at ([world] -116.4953241555355, 50.0, 94.71714158695218*)
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody else but Jarrad logged in during this entire 20 hour period until Cait logged in at about 8:30pm at the end of the log provided above. All three of these backups occurred in that 20 hour period. Therefore, nobody else could have done anything as nobody else was even on the server. The first backup at 5:30am shows that everything was normal prior to Jarrad logging on. See screenshots below of the three important backups:
> 
> *5:30AM Backup*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9:30AM Backup*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1:30PM Backup*



when i saw this i was confused as **** because my sister told me earlier that someone had destroyed my house and other buildings. She saw me playing on the server a few days prior and asked yesterday if she could have a turn on my laptop to play on some "hunger games" servers and I guess this is her own work. I'm just glad that it was mostly my house/church thing that was destroyed and not everybody elses buildings also. (guess i'm also glad to know that it wasn't anybody here targeting me)

i hope that whatever was destroyed didn't cause too much harm. sorry guys.

btw i think its best if im left banned, since my little sister knows my minecraft ID/PW and being that "CurryOnToast" is my MC account from like 5 years ago, only naturally I've forgotten the email I used to register it


----------



## Marii

NSFW said:


> i thought it was mari all along tbh



haha well 
weren't you there when chris accidentally'd my house and he offered to let me blow his house up, but i said nah?
there's nothing really to be gained by revenge haha



Dark said:


> This is what happens when I stop playing?
> What a disaster. Truly.
> Obv you guys need me around to dark it up



of course!! come play more


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Marii said:


> haha well
> weren't you there when chris accidentally'd my house and he offered to let me blow his house up, but i said nah?
> there's nothing really to be gained by revenge haha
> 
> 
> 
> of course!! come play more



Nothing but the satisfaction of viewing the 4th of July early!!!


----------



## Lock

Happy Patrick's Day?


----------



## Marii

Tom said:


> Nothing but the satisfaction of viewing the 4th of July early!!!



4 months early

of course, Tom


----------



## Lock

??

The club house is looking kinda odd... o___o


----------



## tsantsa

Lockfancy said:


> ??
> 
> The club house is looking kinda odd... o___o



Look at all the iron -strokes it-


----------



## Trundle

"ANYWAY, I don't wish to waste anymore time here. In fact, what I do wish is to completely forget about this *server *and move on with my life. I have pretentious goals. Goals which aren't being met due to the procrastination caused by this *community*. I honestly feel bile raising up my throat when I think of myself in 5 years time still being an active member on this *server*. I do not want to participate in this allured bizarre community which plays no contribution to my *Minecraft *future at all." - Jarrad's last words


----------



## Zigzag991

You missed a website on the fifth line.


----------



## MrPicklez

Jarrad got shreky'd


----------



## SuperVandal

oh yeah forgot to mention that cait and i dismantled the chicken coup (all we did was kill off the chicken)because of lag issues. there were around 270 entities in that chunk and it was starting to crash the server, at least for me. sorry about that. i think it'd be convenient if we had a switch for the farm so that way chicken aren't being spawned all the time


----------



## Dark

SuperVandal said:


> oh yeah forgot to mention that cait and i dismantled the chicken coup (all we did was kill off the chicken)because of lag issues. there were around 270 entities in that chunk and it was starting to crash the server, at least for me. sorry about that. i think it'd be convenient if we had a switch for the farm so that way chicken aren't being spawned all the time



Dismantled? Like tore it down? You realize you could've just killed some of the chickens


----------



## SuperVandal

SuperVandal said:


> oh yeah forgot to mention that cait and i dismantled the chicken coup *(all we did was kill off the chicken)*because of lag issues. there were around 270 entities in that chunk and it was starting to crash the server, at least for me. sorry about that. i think it'd be convenient if we had a switch for the farm so that way chicken aren't being spawned all the time



i don't know who or what created the lava mess
there were too many entities in that single area, and i don't think it helped that the chest was full. the items not being sucked into the hoppers(droppers? idk) just led to a huge cluster**** that basically crashed my computer when i got near the farm and prevented me from escaping the area. this also affected cait and lock as every time i tried to log on the server would lag and kick them out.


----------



## Lock

I'll back Dante up on this. I believe the chicken issue happened on Friday the 13th. The lava thing wasn't mentioned til after that. (Dunno what the lava issue is tbh tho I haven't been to spawn in a while) From what I recalled they just reduced the number of chickens and the lag eased out. But it was pretty harsh for the while Dante was stuck in it. I was on the island at the time and got affected as well.


----------



## oath2order

Can I finally go to spawn and not lag to ****?


----------



## MrPicklez

Where were you guys when Mari had her chicken farm in front of Thunder's house? It was so bad that I could literally never enter spawn. I think I killed all of the animals but two for potential breeding. Then you ****s went ahead and made the chicken spawner which made it 10x worse with Mari's lag farm.

Bless y'all.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Y'all need better computers!


----------



## Horus

How the **** do you buy this lego game. Been processing for three years now


----------



## Lock

Chicken entities ain't no yolk. I haven't been through spawn in a while so I'm not sure how it is now.  All I know is that on the old map I could never get through spawn without terrible lags. I suppose it wouldn't hurt to check the chicken count every now and then. 

Since there seems to be a choice to turn Pvp on and off now, I might start working on the pig battle arena/race track tonight. Gotta get some new saddles too. 

Also... Zig I got a text about the wolf sighting from Gir. I think maybe it's time to go hunting for wolves again. All these missed opportunities are giving me anxiety. But I heard it was another 'lone wolf'. Damn thing is taunting us.


----------



## NSFW

Tom said:


> Y'all need better computers!



tom pls


edit: i think the lava thing was jarrads sis so ye
hopefully i get some free time so i can find wolves with lock


----------



## Horus

WHAT THE HELL. I CAN BUY URANIUM EASIER THAN THIS GAME.


----------



## Jarrad

NSFW said:


> tom pls
> 
> 
> edit: i think the lava thing was jarrads sis so ye
> hopefully i get some free time so i can find wolves with lock



tell me what the lava thing is and I'll ask her. she admitted to ruining my house and other buildings


----------



## SuperVandal

Horus said:


> WHAT THE HELL. I CAN BUY URANIUM EASIER THAN THIS GAME.



probably because the only way to purchase the PC game is through Mojang's official website????


----------



## Horus

SuperVandal said:


> probably because the only way to purchase the PC game is through Mojang's official website????



rly??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????




Don't question me peasant


----------



## Trent the Paladin

If there's so many places to purchase it why are you so bad at getting it then Horus


----------



## Horus

Tom said:


> If there's so many places to purchase it why are you so bad at getting it then Horus



did you not see my gamestop pic m9


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Horus said:


> did you not see my gamestop pic m9



Just go to a store and buy the card you cheap turd, they have them literally everywhere!


----------



## Lock

Decided to take over the village on the way to the mesa since there was a leather worker.... Did my best to protect him but he turned into a zombie anyways

Walking Dead whhhhhyyyyy ?!?!?!
TT -TT


----------



## SuperVandal

Horus said:


> rly??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't question me peasant



"*You can also buy Minecraft through prepaid cards found in physical stores.*"
"*...found in physical stores.*"

bruh. lol.

idk how buying the game works outside of the US, so good luck


----------



## Jarrad

Horus said:


> did you not see my gamestop pic m9



like literally just go onto the website and press "get minecraft"

https://minecraft.net/store/minecraft


----------



## Horus

Tom said:


> Just go to a store and buy the card you cheap turd, they have them literally everywhere!


You should know that I shouldn't go to public places.



SuperVandal said:


> "*You can also buy Minecraft through prepaid cards found in physical stores.*"
> "*...found in physical stores.*"
> 
> bruh. lol.
> 
> idk how buying the game works* outside of the US*, so good luck


I LIVE IN MISSOURI. YOU KNOW, THE CENTER OF AMERICA. LAND OF THE MINDCRAFT-LESS



Jarrad said:


> like literally just go onto the website and press "get minecraft"
> 
> https://minecraft.net/store/minecraft





Horus said:


> How the **** do you buy this lego game. Been processing for three years now


I obviously tried that, for whatever reason, Sweden doesn't want my money

WHATEVER. I bought the damn card through Best Buy and it's being shipped to me for $8 more than it should have been. Problem solved.


----------



## Lock

Anyone know how to make an iron golem? I tried the 4 blocks of iron and a jack o lantern and nothing happened. Should I be using a regular pumpkin?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Lockfancy said:


> Anyone know how to make an iron golem? I tried the 4 blocks of iron and a jack o lantern and nothing happened. Should I be using a regular pumpkin?



I think it's the regular pumpkin.


----------



## Lock

Tom said:


> I think it's the regular pumpkin.



the regular pumpkin did it 

jack o lantern on the iron def wasnt working

but alas my village is a bust so I have to abandon it -_- oh well I tried


----------



## tsantsa

I found diamonds, only 2 but i found emmm!


----------



## NSFW

so yesterday me and lock found wolves and we were both lucky ayy
but i had 4 wolves but ended up at 0
2 fell in lava and i accidentally hit 2 of them
rip


----------



## MrPicklez

Can we have timber mod next server? Lol


----------



## NSFW

MrKisstoefur said:


> Can we have timber mod next server? Lol



(if jubs hates vanilla minecraft!!)
lets try make jubs change his mind about mods


----------



## tsantsa

Just kinda found diamonds and fell in lava :/ R.I.P Me.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

NSFW said:


> so yesterday me and lock found wolves and we were both lucky ayy
> but i had 4 wolves but ended up at 0
> 2 fell in lava and i accidentally hit 2 of them
> rip



So we've learned to not trust you with animals and Mari with villagers great!!


----------



## Thunder

NSFW said:


> so yesterday me and lock found wolves and we were both lucky ayy
> but i had 4 wolves but ended up at 0
> 2 fell in lava and i accidentally hit 2 of them
> rip



Makes me wonder how you managed to transport that mooshroom on the last map.


----------



## NSFW

Thunder said:


> Makes me wonder how you managed to transport that mooshroom on the last map.



well i think i made a hut when it was night time but for wolves it was like yolo
tbh i killed like 1 cow during that so oops
(tom also helped me halfway)


----------



## Lock

Transported the rest of the wolves from the outpost back to the homeland (yay) But we also discovered a wolf in a village that seemed to be tamed already. 

Dunno who it belongs to but we put him in a house in the village cause he was kinda just sitting outside. Just a heads up to whoever owns him.

Also Cait and I tried turning pvp on. Nothing happened. I hit her with sticks and she hit me with a bone; no damage was dealt. Capture the flag is still on hiatus.


----------



## NSFW

peekaboo
-
anyways thunder,dante,and I fought the elder guardians. so, you wont get jumpscares when you pass by that water temple near the giant taiga straight ahead of the mesa. you'll need water breathing potions and night vision if you want some blocks from there


----------



## tsantsa

Okay so i am a super wimp and thought i would brave the nether for the first time ever, so as i entered the nether i was immediately killed.

If anyone enters the portal at the gl******* and gets a bunch of stuff, its mineeeee, so if found please leave in chest by portal and drop me a vm, thanks


----------



## SuperVandal

what killed you?


----------



## L. Lawliet

we should have an xbox server as well


----------



## tsantsa

SuperVandal said:


> what killed you?



Zombie Pigman


----------



## Lock

Blah there went the server


----------



## NSFW

Lockfancy said:


> Blah there went the server



did it crash?


----------



## Nerd House

E m m a said:


> Okay so i am a super wimp and thought i would brave the nether for the first time ever, so as i entered the nether i was immediately killed.
> 
> If anyone enters the portal at the gl******* and gets a bunch of stuff, its mineeeee, so if found please leave in chest by portal and drop me a vm, thanks



*Zombie Pigmen are passive, meaning they do not attack you unless you attack them. Takes awhile for them to forget also.*


----------



## tsantsa

Lockfancy said:


> Blah there went the server



I thought it was just me 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Adol the Red said:


> *Zombie Pigmen are passive, meaning they do not attack you unless you attack them. Takes awhile for them to forget also.*



I didnt touch it though


----------



## Lock

Yeah it was a crash since the three of us got booted. Lolz


----------



## tsantsa

Lockfancy said:


> Yeah it was a crash since the three of us got booted. Lolz



Such sadness


----------



## SuperVandal

is the server still down
b/c i can't access the dynamap


----------



## m12

It's up now, Justin just fixed it.


----------



## tsantsa

m12 said:


> It's up now, Justin just fixed it.


Its down for me


----------



## ryan88

E m m a said:


> I thought it was just me
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt touch it though



When was the las time you touched a pigman?


----------



## tsantsa

ryan88 said:


> When was the las time you touched a pigman?



That was my first time in the nether.


----------



## tsantsa

still down


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I wish it would go back up, I wanna be able to play and meet all you guys on the new map.


----------



## NSFW

rip server


----------



## SuperVandal

say it ain't so


----------



## NSFW

SuperVandal said:


> say it ain't so



i will not go
turn the lights off
carry me home -blink182

my mc acc got hacked but ill be back on the server when im not lazy


----------



## ryan88

Btw the door lock plugin needs to be fixed. If you change your username you will get locked out of your own chest


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Server is back up.


----------



## Justin

I think the server is stable now.


----------



## Lock

That minecraft hint should've been "death by Cait"

Now that I feel like I can comfortably post in here (eggcellent), I believe I'm stuck in the jungle and cannot log into the server anymore. Every time I try the server crashes. 

Suppose this means adieu for me. I'm finally gunna try out creative mode.


----------



## tsantsa

I changed my user and lost all access to my chests


----------



## ryan88

E m m a said:


> I changed my user and lost all access to my chests



#1 Tip. Use your UUID on the chest name, not username


----------



## Cirom

ryan88 said:


> #1 Tip. Use your UUID on the chest name, not username



Except UUIDs are longer than 16 characters, the maximum a sign line can handle.

Also an update to Lockette literally solves this ;T


----------



## ryan88

Cirom said:


> Except UUIDs are longer than 16 characters, the maximum a sign line can handle.
> 
> Also an update to Lockette literally solves this ;T


Oh yeah. Or using another plugin will solve it


----------



## tsantsa

Its sad that this died, i used to love playing on this server


----------



## SuperVandal

its what happens with vanilla minecraft


----------



## Thunder

aww, i saw the thread and got excited for a sec.


----------



## uwuzumakii

I wish someone would make a new one. I bet loads of people would go on it!


----------



## ryan88

I still have my server up


----------

